# Travel on a plane?



## Anneea (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello, I have a hedgehog that is ten months old and I was wondering can he travel on the plane with me?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know of any airlines that allow hedgehogs to fly in the cabin. You can check with the airlines to see the requirements to fly in cargo.


----------



## sonicphonic (Jun 24, 2018)

As far as I concern, I am sorry if it's wrong, better check with airplane company, but anything related to animal, it need to put in special cargo in plane, there is some sort of services or maybe special plane just to bring the pet


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Will also depend on the state or country you're flying into.
Most major airlines allow hedgies as handcarry luggage as long as there's paperwork.


----------



## Beauariz (May 11, 2017)

Hi 
I used to work for the airlines and typically they only allow dogs and cats on the plane. Many of the “so called service animals” have gotten out of control. First why must you take your hedgehog with you on the plane? The noise is horrific for their sensitive ears. Secondly have you had a vet exam your hedgehog to make sure your baby is safe to fly. (Paperwork from a vet is a necessity for animals inflight). Thirdly, is your flight nonstop, direct or have connections? The inconsistent air temperatures should be considered too as well as any unusual smells. Only bring your baby with you if you are moving it is unkind to travel with such a delicate creature inflight, especially if your baby is placed in cargo. Remember how cold it gets in cabin? Imagine how hot it is in cargo where luggage is stored.


----------



## phillthehedgey (Sep 11, 2017)

I checked all the airlines which in my case go from Prague to Lindon and they all don't except hedgehogs, so trains and buses will be my choice..


----------

